
Startup Tools - iSimone
http://startuptools.pbworks.com/w/page/17974963/FrontPage
======
bprater
Curation usually implies more than bookmarking a bunch of sites. I see no
additional data, no opinions, no insight. This is hardly useful to me -- and I
would love a well-curated list like this.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
This is why I like Steven Blank's list: <http://steveblank.com/tools-and-
blogs-for-entrepreneurs/>

It gives a small, straight note on the item.

------
aespinoza
I think <https://stripe.com/> should be added to the list. Not to be confused
with the Stripes framework.

Stripe is a payment system for developers.

~~~
buro9
Other things I use and would add:

Shopify - Storefront

tarsnap - Backup

Rsync.net - Backup

hipchat - Team Collaboration

------
mrb
The "zero defects culture" they promote is fixing bugs as soon as you find
them; it should not be confused with the zero defects mentality which is
"widely acknowledged to be ineffective in both military and corporate life".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-defects_mentality>

------
jsherer
"Curated" had me expecting a much smaller and focused list of recommended
startup tools. Hope to see something like that in the future.

------
jewgonewild
I would add syncpad to the list of collaboration tools
(<http://mysyncpad.com>)

------
lpolovets
Very useful, thanks for sharing.

The one thing that could make this more useful is to have some way of
indicating people's happiness with various tools. Maybe just a (+x/-y) after
each tool link. If you like it, you can increment x; if you don't, you can
increment y. That way, one can get a sense of how much other startup tool
users like each tool.

~~~
iSimone
I have informed the curators/initiators of these comments, so hopefully some
of the suggestions will be picked up.

------
edash
Wistia should be added for video: <http://wistia.com/>

Intercom should be added for Feedback and FAQ: <http://www.intercom.io/>

HootSuite for social media tracking / monitoring: <http://hootsuite.com/>

------
thinkcomp
Our old accounting system, Exponent, is on the list, but Exponent has been
merged into FaceCash. Even though we're still fighting California about the
payment aspects of FaceCash, all of the accounting features for businesses
still work. You're welcome to use them for free for your company if you'd
like.

------
istvanp
Also missing from the list: Trello, a team collaboration / project management
software. It's so free form that it can be less or more than that.
<http://www.trello.com>

------
nphase
Slicehost? This list is curated? [1]

1: [http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2011/9/23/basics-of-the-
sl...](http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2011/9/23/basics-of-the-slicehost-to-
rackspace-cloud-conversion)

------
kuviaq
Scout should also be added to this list, great server
monitoring/graphing/alerting platform!

<http://www.scoutapp.com/>

(Just a customer, don't work there)

------
Bartlet
I would add Sailthru for email: <https://www.sailthru.com/>

------
johnx123-up
My favorite CSSilize.com is missing for PSD to XHTML conversion and PMS.

------
jabo
Is there a reason why Rackspace isn't featured under Servers?

------
pama
kuler is indeed great for colors; I'd consider adding colorbrewer to this
list:

<http://colorbrewer2.org/>

------
croddin
I would add Heroku

------
Detrus
Missed Redis in databases

~~~
jewgonewild
I couldn't agree more. Maybe not as a main store, but definitely as a general
swiss army knife utility for a web app's backend.

------
alexwolfe
Great list, thanks.

